
L(earn) Your Dream Job. Offer Guaranteed - erikarrabal
http://www.wunderbal.com
======
acconrad
This is _severely_ misleading. You're not guaranteed an offer - in fact it's
the opposite. If you get an offer, you get your tuition back. So precisely
those that are struggling to get an offer (and need education), they don't get
any money back. This is a rich-get-richer sort of deal, which is unfortunate.

~~~
erikarrabal
Thanks for the feedback. Our goal is to be extremely transparent, make
education accessible and affordable, and help close the unemployment gap
(especially for recent graduates and young professionals who are struggling
with securing steady career-type jobs the most). So the fact that our value
proposition got lost in translation means we definitely need to tighten our
copy before moving forward.

The tuition kick-back is an extra incentive to motivate hungry job seekers to
not only learn professional skills that are in demand and address industry
gaps, but actively search for quality job offers that relate to their passions
and interests on our platform as well. A common problem nowadays (and
something I've experienced in the past myself) is active procrastination.
Where you keep learning and learning, but never getting your hands dirty and
doing anything. Our goal is to become as outcome-driven as possible.

Does that clear things up? Also, do you have any other suggestions? I'd love
to send you an updated link once we tighten and clear things up.

~~~
acconrad
Hey Erik, I hear you! It is clear from your website what your incentives and
message are, but it was lost in the title for this post.

I think you're making a lot of heavy-handed assertions:

> _help close the unemployment gap_

is extremely different goal from

> _motivate hungry job seekers to not only learn professional skills that are
> in demand and address industry gaps, but actively search for quality job
> offers that relate to their passions and interests_

Can I ask - have you ever been unemployed? As in, for more than a day? And
against your will? If you have, than you can empathize with how utterly
terrifying it is to be jobless - especially if you have a mortgage and kids to
take care of. Which contradicts:

> _A common problem nowadays (and something I 've experienced in the past
> myself) is active procrastination. Where you keep learning and learning, but
> never getting your hands dirty and doing anything._

Who is actively procrastinating while recently unemployed or underemployed? I
can't see that being a realistic scenario. Now throw them into a society which
has completely uplifted an entire industry (industrial manufacturing) that
they were trained for, and expect them to _learn professional skills that are
in demand_. How do you expect a GE factory worker of 25 years to just
magically gain the confidence to tackle machine learning?

Your endeavor is noble. Your incentives are flawed. People are indeed
clamoring for jobs. People are further attracted to hot fields like tech for
their lucrative salaries, and they are understaffed in places like the United
States. But come on - if I spent $500 or even $5000 and got a job, I'm not
only getting my $500/$5000 back, but I'm getting a $80k job too, while the
failing factory worker throws down $500 and no job, is now purely $500 in the
hole.

I just don't see that as an ethical incentive, and I would strongly consider
talking to your customers to understand and empathize with the situations they
are in and how they arrived where they were, and what they need to do to get
to the next step, particularly if you believe your customers are those who are
trying to get themselves out of unemployment.

~~~
erikarrabal
I completely empathize (first-hand experience myself), hence the reason I'm
personally tackling these massive problems head-on. Thanks for the new
perspective, it always helps to get out of your own head and view things from
a fresh set of lenses.

I'm actually working through problem/solution fit as we speak and after
looking over my notes from roughly 200 customer development interviews and
surveys (mostly with college students and recent graduates), I've uncovered
some trends that mirror your points. When you're actively job hunting, more
often than not money is tight. And by no means will I allow money to be a
barrier to entry for motivated job seekers.

So get your popcorn ready, because I will pull this off.

------
irongeek
Perhaps I am missing it, but I am not seeing any list of exactly what courses
are being offered.

~~~
erikarrabal
We haven't publically released our course catalogue to the masses quite yet.
That said, are there any skills you (or your employer) would like to learn?
We're still putting the final touches on everything.

